# Hypnosis for SA



## Tala (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried Hypnosis for their SA? Ive been thinking of seeing one for awhile and have heard good things about them helping with phobias. I would love to hear from people who have tried it.


----------



## irishgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

I haven't but I'd love to hear from someone that has... Interesting!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have also considered going this route in the past but have never tried it because I chickened out.

It is an interesting concept and I'd love to know if it worked for anyone also.


----------



## AvalonRose (Jan 6, 2008)

My bf studied hypnotherapy and he said SA, shyness and even low self esteem can be helped through this type of medicine. It will be something like overcoming negative barriers you've got. I've thought about having this done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## house007 (Jan 3, 2005)

I tried it quite a while back. I was deemed to be very receptable to hypnosis. I can tell you that I would become extremely relaxed during the sessions. Logically it seems like it should work but my experience is that it seems to be rare that it really ever helps much.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 30, 2008)

I've tried it before, I had about two or three sessions but it didn't help me.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

My current therapist is trained in hypnotherapy but didn't recommend it for someone like me - severe anxiety and depression - as it can be impossible for the patient to relax enough, and also it can lead to further mental distress and anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanted to use Hypnotherapy to cure other things like OCD and chronic nausea but I didnt have $200/session laying around.


----------



## Justin_Case (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I had about 6 hypnosis sessions, and honestly it did help me. You do get to feel very relaxed and learn some other techniques to help ease it. But did it cure it -no, I don't think it can be properly cured but anything that makes it easier is worth trying is my way of thinking.

After the sessions I felt I was better than where I was before i started. It's been about 3 months since I left and I'm contemplating going back soon, I dunno yet. Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## balacof (Aug 29, 2006)

I did analytical hypnotherapy for 12 sessions and made massive steps to recovery. Each session seemed to have a point behind it like climbing a ladder, and i had two life changing seesions where for that whole day after the appointment the SA was jus sucked out of me and i was the most confident guy in the world. Those few times have convinced me that analytical hynotherapy could be a cure in the long term if you are dedicated.


----------

